# Bridal flowers......honest advice please.



## MichelleanLee

Hi all, 

We are on a cheap-ish budget for our wedding and as I'm quite creative I wanted to make my own bouquet's for myself and bridesmaids. (This year I lost my nan and grandad within 2 weeks of each other so will be putting my bouquet on there grave) I thought it would mean that bit more to me having done them myself and where they will be laid. 
My colour scheme is purple and orange (both out favourite colours) so wanted to fit this in. I have finished bridesmaids and I'm halfway threw mine just wanted advice on What you think they look like. I like them one min then don't the next........

Thanks in advance 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 26


----------



## MichelleanLee

Bridesmaids
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 33


----------



## missk1989

I like them. I would maybe play around perhaps adding some leafy things in there, but that is probably just my taste. You've done a great job. I think i might make mine too.


----------



## Mummy May

For me the bridesmaids ones are a bit much, I would probably have gone for a cream/ivory flower with a couple of purple and orange flowers in there. That saying, they're your flowers and if you like them then you have them :) xx


----------



## Kizzy454

I LOVE them. Where did u get ur flowers from? Xx


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I love yours, but I think the bridesmaids ones are missing something, Maybe just the spacing between the flowers but I think if you add some white flowers between the colored ones or something it would look great.


----------



## readytoplan

I agree, yours are beautiful, very classy and elegant.. but the bridesmaids ones I would say are a bit much, I would have gone for mainly white with the odd purple or orange x


----------



## Kizzy454

I love the bridesmaid ones lol but then I love lots of bold stuff!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I really like them, they look lovely!


----------



## readytoplan

Just a few questions Michelle, where did you get your flowers from?, is there a trick to arranging them (wire/foam) and finally have you found its a lot cheaper than real ones?

We have been researching things to work out our budget and I DID NOT realise how bloody expensive flowers were!!! x Thanks :)


----------



## MichelleanLee

I got my flowers from EBay, they are foam roses and I got oasis foam floral holders, and arranged them myself. It cost about £25 to make mine and about £30 to make all the bridesmaids ones. Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I'd change the bridesmaid's ones, and maybe make the bridal ones more natural in shape, but that's just personal preference!


----------

